# Full view



## Valnyr (Nov 28, 2009)

Something is wrong with the full view on FA. Is it just my computer, or is it the site?


----------



## Croc_Takayama (Nov 28, 2009)

I think it's the site. It's not working for me either.


----------



## Valnyr (Nov 28, 2009)

Okay, so it's not the full view, but it's the New artwork submission viewer on the site.


----------



## thoron (Nov 28, 2009)

I think it's the site because older post from just say half an hour ago show just fine for me in full view, but the most recent ones are coming up as a small box with an x in it.
Here's the message I just got when I tried to do a test submission I think it might have something to do with why full view isn't working.

Error: There was a problem uploading your file.
System response: Failed to write file to disk


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 28, 2009)

Probably something wrong with the submission system. The same pictures have been up for at least a half our by now, also.


----------



## WebsterLeone (Nov 28, 2009)

Just got 
"Error: There was a problem uploading your file.
System response: Failed to write file to disk
[Click here to go back...] "
when I tried to upload something. If they've run out of disk space that'd explain it.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Nov 28, 2009)

Everything seems to be working for me. It also seems that the newer submissions are being uploaded to a different domain, rather than the old d.furaffinity.net. Wonder if that's what's causing your issues...

Try clearing cache/cookies?


----------



## thoron (Nov 28, 2009)

ZentratheFox said:


> Everything seems to be working for me. It also seems that the newer submissions are being uploaded to a different domain, rather than the old d.furaffinity.net. Wonder if that's what's causing your issues...
> 
> Try clearing cache/cookies?




All the submissions on this site have switched over to a new domain, it's only the four or five most recent half hour that aren't working everything else works fine.


----------



## Crys_the_Hybrid (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm still having problems with it, even after clearing everything.


----------

